# WoW - Router Trace



## ilovemymonitor (Nov 10, 2007)

_Hi, is there anyone who could please shed some light on this WoW related router trace:_


Tracing route to 62.67.45.93 over a maximum of 30 hops



1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1 

2 9 ms 17 ms 14 ms 10.181.64.1 

3 16 ms 13 ms 12 ms gsr01-hw.blueyonder.co.uk [62.30.144.129] 

4 17 ms 21 ms 22 ms pc-62-30-250-29-ha.blueyonder.co.uk [62.30.250.29] 

5 22 ms 32 ms 28 ms pc-62-30-250-54-ha.blueyonder.co.uk [62.30.250.54] 

6 17 ms 15 ms 16 ms 195.50.113.29 

7 11 ms 17 ms 15 ms ae-32-52.ebr2.London1.Level3.net [4.68.116.62] 

8 36 ms 37 ms 34 ms ae-2.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.132.134] 

9 26 ms 22 ms 30 ms ae-1-100.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.85] 

10 30 ms 34 ms 35 ms ae-2.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.133.90] 

11 40 ms 32 ms 38 ms ae-21-56.car1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.68.119.175] 

12 * * * Request timed out.

13 * * * Request timed out.

14 * * * Request timed out.

15 * * * Request timed out.

16 * * * Request timed out.

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.


_- This was done with all Addons, *** files and Cache files deleted. Do I need to mess around with my router to get the required WoW ports forwarded (if their not already) or should I be talking to my ISP?

Thanks for any help you can give me._


----------



## ilovemymonitor (Nov 10, 2007)

Any help on this one?


----------



## ilovemymonitor (Nov 10, 2007)

Still have the problem, i've posted on the WoW forums official latency report thing and no reply, so please can someone help me? Here's the latest router trace:



Tracing route to 62.67.45.100 over a maximum of 30 hops



1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1 

2 15 ms 18 ms 10 ms 10.181.64.1 

3 10 ms 10 ms 18 ms gsr01-hw.blueyonder.co.uk [62.30.144.129] 

4 17 ms 25 ms 11 ms pc-62-30-250-29-ha.blueyonder.co.uk [62.30.250.29] 

5 20 ms 18 ms 22 ms bre-bb-a-ge-030-0.inet.ntl.com [195.182.178.165] 

6 14 ms 18 ms 11 ms bre-bb-b-ge-000-0.inet.ntl.com [213.105.174.226] 

7 31 ms 14 ms 36 ms 195.50.91.129 

8 13 ms 14 ms 19 ms ae-31-53.ebr1.London2.Level3.net [4.68.117.94] 

9 18 ms 17 ms 14 ms ae-2.ebr1.London1.Level3.net [4.69.132.146] 

10 35 ms 16 ms 19 ms ae-1-100.ebr2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.132.118] 

11 27 ms 23 ms 31 ms ae-1-100.ebr2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.132.118] 

12 46 ms 30 ms 34 ms ae-1-100.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.85] 

13 43 ms 54 ms 20 ms ae-1-100.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.85] 

14 27 ms 34 ms 20 ms ae-2.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.133.90] 

15 32 ms 22 ms 22 ms ae-21-52.car1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.68.119.47] 

16 * * * Request timed out.

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.


----------



## arin12 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well first of all, that report only tells you one thing - that there's a firewall on Blizzard's end preventing ping and traceroute CRC responses.  Since everything up until you encounter the firewall looks very clean (all under 50ms), it also tells you there's no actual speed issue.

I'm not sure where you got those IPs from - are they IPs to specific WoW servers? Which ones? As I'm sure you're aware, WoW servers in very different geographical locations can experience a little bit more latency (though usually not much - I live in New England and play on a server in CA without much trouble, because the server is low pop). 

Also, I'd be looking for other performance issues on your end - do you use a router? Is that router configured with WoW's ports open and pointed to your system? Is anyone on your network doing anything bandwidth intensive? (IE P2P File sharing, other games, etc.) How's your processor speed, RAM size, graphics card?


----------



## ilovemymonitor (Nov 10, 2007)

I got the IP's by going into command prompt, pasting 'netstat -n -p tcp -b | more' then this 'tracert YY.YY.YY.YYY > C:\tracert.txt' (Y's replaced with the IP that had 3724 on the end, 3724 removed); basically did what it told me in this http://http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=18888&categoryId=2091&parentCategoryId=2088&pageNumber=1

I live in South East England and I play on Nagrand, it was the recommended one so I guess its near (in England definitely), I also know of a few other people in-game who live in the London area and don't have latency issues. My connection is wired (ethernet) so I don't think it affected by what my family is doing on the other comps/home network, their not doing anything other then checking email etc anyway. I do use a router however i've tried bypassing it and I still get lag (if its blocking the WoW ports wouldn't I not be able to connect rather than just getting lag?). 

My CPU is an Intel dual core (e6650) which is apparently "2.33G/4M/FSB1333", I have 2gbs of RAM and my graphics card is an 8800gts 640mb.

TBH i'd given up on messing around with things on my end, hearing neighbours saying bad things about my ISP (also traced some of the IP addresses in the router trace and they are from middle America, which seems unnecessarily far away to me, maybe not?), I was just gonna switch. But maybe i'll put some more time into it and see what your reply to this is first.

EDIT: I forgot to ask what you meant when you said 'with WoW's ports open and pointed to your system' what does that mean (the underlined)?


----------



## Danielar (Nov 21, 2007)

Um, im not to sure whats going on here, but when I lag on WoW I put my laptop in a DMZ , the lag subsides and then I take it out a few hours later.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

port forwarding would help only forward the ports the game uses.this method is alot more secure.


----------

